# Proper Way To Align Peep Sight?



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

alaska_av8r said:


> they said NO do not move the strands, but instead use the D-Loop to align the peep.


That's a reasonable approach, once the string is stretched in with a few shots, usually 3dz-4dz shots does the trick.

Then, depending on the direction the peep wants to rotate, you can put a turn in the string, (or half a turn, or turn and a half, take a turn out, etc), to bring the peep into alignment. Then adjust the loop to get it perfect. Some strings, are better than others, to be kind. A "bad" string will make you crazy, as they may never settle down. Too many adjustments will destabilize even a reasonably good string, so make an adjustment, and shoot for a few days before making another. When I get one of those, I manually turn the peep so it lines up for every shot for a while, then adjust when it stops changing.

It's not popular with the string makers, but every one puts out a bum string from time to time, poo happens. I source *my own* rigging from a single maker anymore, Prostring. Wes is very good, and his rigging has never let me down in several sets, several bows, my own, family, and friends. If I get a bad one some day, I have a long history of good results, and I'd anticipate some relief if I received a problem string. But I can't say, as it never happened. For the most part, if a "stringer" has been in business several years, and you see a long line of happy buyers, you are not likely to have any problems. The bad ones do not last here on AT, more than a season or two.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Half twist until its aligned straight at you or straight away(just turn peep around)... Then make sure d loop is straight back as well... 
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiHgXMabfHA


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I have done the "walking the strand around the peep" thing, but don't anymore. It's an effective method, but more trouble than string twisting if you're going to tie it in each time. 

Nowadays I prefer to do it with string twist like 60X is explaining. 

One handy thing about it is that if you have anything besides a single cam, a half-twist on the bottom of the string moves the peep about 1/2 as much as a half twist at the top. You can make bigger moves, or smaller moves.

Always better to add twist than to remove them.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

bbjavelina said:


> I have done the "walking the strand around the peep" thing, but don't anymore. It's an effective method, but more trouble than string twisting if you're going to tie it in each time.
> 
> Nowadays I prefer to do it with string twist like 60X is explaining.
> Best of luck to you.


This is pretty much my sentiments.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

If the peep is rotated about 1/8th turn, I'll just adjust the loop to align with it so that at anchor it's straight. Once I have the alignment right, I'll retighten the loop...if it gets loose there will be a little slippage and the peep won't align. 

As others have mentioned, half twist on bottom or top...depending on how bad it is. If you go the pressing/twisting route, don't forget to shoot aftwards...strings need to settle after a pressing...not too many- maybe a dozen.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

String have changed and are now made in bundles before they were made of multipul string twisted over each other and you would pull out half for on side of the peep and half for the other. This lead to string maker putting a string between the two halfs of the string to aid in staling peeps. The next step was to make the string in two bundles. Having bundles makes it much easer to instale peep and slincers. Some where along the way the D=loop was made. It is part of the evolution that is always in process. Whats next I do not know.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't ever do half twists to the string. I don't like loosening the serving by going back and forth. If my peep is sitting 1/8 turn off, I'll either take out or add 1 full twist to the bottom of the string and then flip the peep around.


----------



## alaska_av8r (Oct 10, 2014)

We'll I got the peep lined up by twisting this string and it stays put nicely. Did a quick paper tune the to bare shafts. Started close to target and bare shafts and fletched were grouping together but bare shafts knocks were low left so I resorted to my old style tuning and adjusted the knock point and rest. Now at 20 yds still grouping and shafts are parallel with appx 3 inch group. So more shooting and tuning.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

alaska_av8r said:


> We'll I got the peep lined up by twisting this string and it stays put nicely. Did a quick paper tune the to bare shafts. Started close to target and bare shafts and fletched were grouping together but bare shafts knocks were low left so I resorted to my old style tuning and adjusted the knock point and rest. Now at 20 yds still grouping and shafts are parallel with appx 3 inch group. So more shooting and tuning.


Sounds like you're on the right track. Hope it works well for you. 

Just noticed you're shooting a Black Ice. That's one of my favorite bows over the years. A solid performer. No speed demon, but a good shooter. Made another trip to S. Africa this past summer, what I intended to be my back-up bow split a limb a month before the trip. No problem -- grabbed the BI and shot a few broadheads, and it shot just like before. Carried it as a backup and had full confidence in it. It had made two trips over there -- both times as a back-up -- and it had killed twice. It would have again, if it had been called upon.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## alaska_av8r (Oct 10, 2014)

thank you! I like it so far, I picked it up from a friend and just trying to get it set up. I am not too steady yet, recovering from two surgeries so it will take a while.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Huntinsker said:


> I don't ever do half twists to the string. I don't like loosening the serving by going back and forth.


If you need to back and forth, switch string makers. Once a string is stable, a half turn every few months, or less, is not gonna loosen the serving.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TMan51 said:


> If you need to back and forth, switch string makers. Once a string is stable, a half turn every few months, or less, is not gonna loosen the serving.


TMan51.

Huntinsker is talking about BENDING the bowstring LEFT and RIGHT.

If you twist the bowstring end loop a HALF TWIST,
when the end serving goes and BENDS around the POINTY part of the pulley (track)

you end up BENDING the bowstring end serving COUNTER-CLOCKWISE.

So,
if you add another half twist,
you end up BENDING the bowstring end serving CLOCKWISE...

so,
Huntinsker is WORRIED this BENDING the end serving to the LEFT
and then, BENDING the end serving to the RIGHT..


is going to cause end serving separation.

So,
Huntinsker says HE only does FULL twists, to the bowstring end loop
so the BEND stays in the SAME shape.

Huntinsker is being SUPER DUPER cautious for end serving separation.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TMan51 said:


> If you need to back and forth, switch string makers. Once a string is stable, a half turn every few months, or less, is not gonna loosen the serving.


I'm not that picky
about end serving...I don't worry about it.

I will do half twists and BEND the end serving to the LEFT
and
I do not hesitate to add another half twist
and BEND the end serving to the RIGHT.

A string is a rope,
and the rope does not care much about bending LEFT or RIGHT.

Could a series of HALF twists cause end serving separation?

Maybe.

I build my own,
and don't worry too much about end serving separation.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

N&B,

I'm not following the distinctions.

I've been aware of the need to avoid a continuous series of half turns for a couple decades, as it will most definitely separate the end serving.

I'm hung up on:

"you end up BENDING the bowstring end serving COUNTER-CLOCKWISE.

So,
if you add another half twist,
you end up BENDING the bowstring end serving CLOCKWISE...


I will do half twists and BEND the end serving to the LEFT
and
I do not hesitate to add another half twist
and BEND the end serving to the RIGHT."

And what you mean by that? What is "Bending"?

Are you turning the loop in the direction of the serve? The direction of the twist in the string?


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I have used string silencer to twist my peep just by sliding the silencer up or down the string.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

TMan51 said:


> N&B,
> 
> I'm not following the distinctions.
> 
> ...



Take a straight piece of rigid wire....coat hanger is good.

Now bend it in the middle
ok
now bend it back the opposite way
ok
now back to the first bent position.
and agian back to the other way.

this back and fourth bending can break down the serving so that it's not a stiff. Has no effect on your shooting syststem. I've never cared about bending and have had loose/floppy serving area---never a problem with reliability/shootability- just looks bad.


----------

